# INSTRUCTION SHEETS



## fubar57 (Jul 13, 2015)

This site has a plethora of model instruction sheets. All makes, scales and genres. It may not contain every sheet in the world but there is a schwack of them.

Main instructions site : KIT INSTRUCTIONS - Revell, Italeri, Fine Molds, Polar lights, Hasegawa, Trumpeter, Academy and more...



Geo

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2015)

Nice. It can come in handy.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 14, 2015)

Good find!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 14, 2015)

What a cool find Geo, could come in very handy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2015)

great stuff!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2015)

Very useful Geo, thanks. I can get the missing decal placement sheet for the Tamiya Mossie now !


----------



## pbehn (Jul 15, 2015)

Instruction sheets were only ever used to figure out where you had screwed up in my house.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 17, 2016)

Just uploaded my N1K2 George instructions to the site. Felt good to give back something as I am about to request Hawker Typhoon instructions

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Feb 17, 2016)

Which Typhoon instructions do you need Geo ?
I have the italeri/hasegawa and pretty sure i still have the monogram instruction !


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 17, 2016)

1/48 Hasegawa Mk.Ib/Tear drop canopy. It's on my unfinished list. 90% of the cockpit is done and is going to be converted as a PR bird. I think I have a S2F thread made.


Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 17, 2016)

I can scan those for you Geo. S2F = ?


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 17, 2016)

Appreciate it Andy; Start to finish, tried to shorten it and now it looks like a Grumman Tracker. Thought I started a thread but I couldn't find it. I may have been asking for info regarding camera position as there were two versions of the PR Typhoon;


Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 17, 2016)

OK. Thought maybe it was "Scan to File". Will scan and e-mail to you tomorrow if that's OK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 17, 2016)

Great Andy. Should be finished the George tonight so I can start on the Typhoon tomorrow. Have to find which cannon barrel to shorten and how to simulate a camera lens in said barrel. Pretty sure I have pictures in one of my folders.


Geo


----------



## rochie (Feb 18, 2016)

Looks like Andy has you sorted Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 18, 2016)

All good Karl and thanks for the offer.


Geo


----------



## MIflyer (Nov 27, 2020)

Here's Monogram's original Typhoon, in case it is useful. I love the extra little notes, about watching my tail and if the engine catches fire.

By the way, did it really have a nav light inside the canopy? That is one of the worst ideas I can think of.


----------



## Zipper730 (Mar 6, 2021)

I gave George some bacon. It's nice to have blueprints before you even get the model. Then you can spend more time figuring out the assembly pattern.

Honestly, some of those blueprints are arranged like: Assemble A, B, C, D, then add assemble E, F, G, and insert them before you complete Step D. "You know, you could have told me that before I glued everything together and have to slice into the model to undo everything, and it's now jagged and stuff!"


----------

